# Archery Range Insurance



## thundercat30019 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey guys....I am part of a small group starting a new practice facility outside of Metro Atlanta. If any one knows.....what are the benefits of NFAA insurance vs ASA insurance. Thanks.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We use IBO, check them out too!!


----------

